# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  AEG Sliding Compound Mitre Saw

## Joe Czak

Just wondering if anyone has had experience with this AEG Sliding Compound Mitre Saw ps305dg AEG POWERTOOLS [ AUSTRALIA ] PRODUCTS | Saws | PS305DG?  I have been saving to buy this Hitachi saw SYDNEY TOOLS - Hitachi 305mm (12'') Slide Compound Mitre Saw but saw the AEG  reduced from $799 to $600 in Bunnings today.  I'm happy to keep saving and pay the extra $200 for quality but if I can get an equivalent saw for less then I'd take the AEG.

----------


## METRIX

Depends on what you will be using it for, DIY or Trade ? 
Probably the three best 12" SCMS I have seen around are the Bosch GCM12GDL, or the GCM12SD, or Milwakee MS305DB, this one in particular offers 3 year warranty Milwaukee 12" (305 mm) Slide Compound Mitre Saw, 1800W #MS305DB - Norwest Tool Centre  SYDNEY TOOLS - Milwaukee 305mm Dual-Bevel Slide Compound Mitre Saw 
With the saws above ST are offering 2 x free blades with them, these are rubbish just like their customer service, you are better off negotiating a deal without the blades, and buying better quality blades seperately.
Although ST won't knock anything off for not taking the blades as they are bulk imported chinese made low quality TCT, they are charging around $30 more for the saw over Norwest and this is about what the blades are worth, ask them to knock $300 off the price and not taske the blades, I already know the response to that question. 
Also you are better off negotiating a better deal with Norwest Tools as their pre and post service is great.

----------

